# Spitfire Earth Edna...Thoughts?



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2016)

I've owned this for nearly a year, and overall find it quite useful (especially with the Kinematik 3rd party library, but I've found each programmer's set has plenty good going on). There are some very inspiring sounds, imaginative design that can help as a springboard toward your own stuff (though, as with a lot of Spitfire's libraries one has to take time out to check through and compartmentalize one's likes. Spitfire, up your game on favorite-ing, please!).

Besides making favorites, the only other problem I have is that, moreso than ANY other Spitfire library, there are a lot of patches that have "hidden" effects, ones that can't be found in extensive effects section.

Curious on others' thoughts, and grateful in advance for any input. Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## doctornine (Sep 24, 2016)

Very much a secret weapon that I keep coming back too and one that repays spending some time with to get the most from it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2016)

doctornine said:


> Very much a secret weapon that I keep coming back too and one that repays spending some time with to get the most from it.



I would say so. Whenever I burn out the Zebras, Earth is one of the first I'll look into for sounds. It doesn't happen too often (I can always check out Diva or XILS IV), but it's more than nice to have.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2016)

I have an Edu code for this and I will buy it as soon as I can afford it. Wanted it for a while! Love the fact it's from Orchestral recordings and it's highly creative!


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> the only other problem I have is that, moreso than ANY other Spitfire library, there are a lot of patches that have "hidden" effects, ones that can't be found in extensive effects section.



Anything like that in Uist?


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2016)

Not sure yet. I've been so busy with deadlines that I've only tinkered with it. I'm gonna go through the whole thing soon. It's huge.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 24, 2016)

I might even make a Video Walkthrough as a few people have now asked me what I think of it!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2016)

Uist is the most bald I've heard from Spitfire as far as room sound. I should mention that the recordings are so good that even with the overhead mics full out the samples fit in most contexts. Oh hell, I've advertised this long enough, Spitfire I want Chamber Strings, pronto! 

As I mentioned earlier, Edna is the most effected...I'm wondering if at least some of it is because of the evident time stretching of some of the samples. Anyone who's worked at length with timestretched stuff knows that there can be a not altogether natural sounding reverb/delay-ish effect from the stretching at times.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 24, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I might even make a Video Walkthrough as a few people have now asked me what I think of it!



That would be fun for me, go for it! (Butthead voice): "I'd watch it...uh huh-huh-huh".


----------



## storyteller (Sep 24, 2016)

+1 on @doctornine's comment. I love it as well and think @doctornine 's term of "secret weapon" is a perfect term for it. Kinematic is a must if you get the library... gorgeous patches.

Something that should probably be more clear in their documentation is that the EDNA engine seems to require larger preload buffers than other libraries. With SSDs (on Thunderbolt 2), most libraries can run smoothly at the smallest buffer setting in Kontakt. Depending on the patch, EDNA will drop layers of sound (not voices - I mean the actual layers used in each patch). It can be remedied by jacking up the preload buffer, but that affects all Kontakt instances across the session. On heavy VI sessions, preload buffers that were stable before may still need to be increased for EDNA to function properly. I have found that 64Kb is a minimum preload buffer for me to ensure all patches run smoothly without anything else going on in the session (though many patches will function as low as 6Kb). Larger sessions can require a higher preload buffer. No other library has this issue with me.

You may not notice this on all patches, but it rears its head on the more intricate/complex patches - particularly on the droning notes beneath the movement produced by the filters. Of note - if you have an EDNA track underneath a complex session and suddenly realize something is missing but you can't pinpoint what it is... that "what" is likely a dropped sound layer in an EDNA patch. That said...I LOVE EDNA Earth. So, no complaints here.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 24, 2016)

It is one of my favorite sound design libraries. Very lush and organic perfect for underscore. My only concern is Christian and Paul seem to have stopped bringing out cartridges and developing for it.

I highly recommend the Kinematik sound cartridge.
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/kinematik-add-on-pack/


----------



## Fleer (Sep 24, 2016)

How would you compare Edna Earth to Edna in Albion One?


----------



## The Darris (Sep 25, 2016)

Fleer said:


> How would you compare Edna Earth to Edna in Albion One?



Same engine and concept except all the samples were derived from the Albion One recordings. It is an overlooked aspect of that library that gives it more depth beyond the popular orchestral sample set in it. 

You can't really compare other than you get more variety in Earth. I simply see Albion One's eDNA content as a new cartridge.

Best,

C


----------



## brentm (Sep 25, 2016)

I started a thread asking about edna a while back. Didn't purchase it at the time. Questions: going thru the YT videos a lot of the patches sound the same is that the case? Is it geared towards edm or is there a wide variety of sounds? I do a sort of Radioheadish type thing. I use Omni a lot. I have KU11 and all the major u-he synths. Thanks.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 25, 2016)

EDM ? Stick to Sylenth, Nexus, and Serum. RH ? Modular synths and Moogs, Thom Yorke ? Ableton, Elektron, Dave Smith, and plugins.

eDNA -Underscore, drone, ambient, darkscore, etc.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 25, 2016)

brentm said:


> I started a thread asking about edna a while back. Didn't purchase it at the time. Questions: going thru the YT videos a lot of the patches sound the same is that the case? Is it geared towards edm or is there a wide variety of sounds? I do a sort of Radioheadish type thing. I use Omni a lot. I have KU11 and all the major u-he synths. Thanks.



It's quite possible Omni might cover it. I believe the whole Edna package, including Kinematik, go for around 250 US or so (I could be wrong). So the price isn't exactly negligible. But still, there great drones all over that library, modulation (though a bit limited for my taste) is pretty easy. I notice I go back and forth between this and Cinematic Guitars when I'm looking for something different.

And synthpunk has good reccomendations for EDM. Predator is great for that, too. Bazille has a ton of Dubstep-py wobbles as well, if you're into that more niche sound. I like both genres, and learned some things off of them.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 25, 2016)

If you want to use it for EDM definitely do that. How many people are using Sylenth and Serum for EDM. Everyone. How many are using eDNA for EDM? That's the exact reason I would be using it.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 25, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> If you want to use it for EDM definitely do that. How many people are using Sylenth and Serum for EDM. Everyone. How many are using eDNA for EDM? That's the exact reason I would be using it.



Exactly, again we're talking about...shhh


(secret weapon)


----------



## brentm (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks...bit no I don't do edm. Im a singer-songwriter who got bored with acoustic guitar and traditional arrangements. Thus the use of omni. Edna intrigued me as it was based on orchestral instruments. Seemed a little under the radar compared to most synths as has been noted. So I was wondering if anyone thought it was useful for non-traditional song arrangements kind of like RH but not exactly of course.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 25, 2016)

brentm said:


> Thanks...bit no I don't do edm. Im a singer-songwriter who got bored with acoustic guitar and traditional arrangements. Thus the use of omni. Edna intrigued me as it was based on orchestral instruments. Seemed a little under the radar compared to most synths as has been noted. So I was wondering if anyone thought it was useful for non-traditional song arrangements kind of like RH but not exactly of course.



You know Brent...I gave what you wrote a think. I'd have to recommend trying Cinematic Guitars. There's a ton of really creative things you can do with it, and it doesn't go quite as far out as Edna. I mean, Edna is malleable to be used toward what I think you're aiming at. But Sample Logic's CG plugins can really liven up your game, and they have a very cool set of modulation options. I have CG2 and just rediscovered how handy and inspiring it is this morning (been messing with it all day and got motivated to start a couple of short pieces around it). It's not cheap, but it definitely is worth the investment. Just be sure you're ready to dive into it, it takes some effort/learning curve involved. So, I'm going wild card and calling CG lol!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 25, 2016)

Another interesting option, if you're considering getting into the East West composer cloud deal (and it's a pretty damn useful deal if you ask me) is Ghostwriter. Good and varied guitars, experimental stuff. A whole band with some pretty inspired options. I love it.


----------



## brentm (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendation of CG. I'll go thru the videos and reviews and see what I think. Very expensive library. I'm not getting into EW. Went the NI/Kontakt route and am happy. I may end up just sticking with omni. We'll see.

Mmmm....as well as not being into edm I'm also an atheist.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 27, 2016)

What I really miss in EDNA is a step sequencer and an arpeggiator. This left/right/gate thing is nice for some Efx or to move a pad but for my taste it's very overused in the patches. LFOs doesn't replace triggered notes.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 27, 2016)

If your a Logic X user, the Logic Arpeggiator is pretty good.

There are many arpeggiator/pattern sequencers out there.
http://graywolf2004.net/wp/
http://www.kirnuarp.com/
http://www.pentacom.jp/pentacom/arpg8r/
http://www.mucoder.net/en/hypercyclic/




Saxer said:


> What I really miss in EDNA is a step sequencer and an arpeggiator. This left/right/gate thing is nice for some Efx or to move a pad but for my taste it's very overused in the patches. LFOs doesn't replace triggered notes.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 27, 2016)

Owned this library since it's intro... loved it then updated it. Spitfire's convoluted instructions {or maybe I'm just stupid) resulted in the library no longer working

I emailed spitfire... asking for a redownload. I've done this on a couple libraries I've messed up... They've never bothered responding Haven't pushed it as life is in turmoil at the moment but I'm taking a break from any more purchases from them... kinda pissed but have so many other wonderful things from responsive companies that I'll just save money with the temptation tempered by a company which ignores me...spent way too much with them to be ignored...


----------



## Carbs (Sep 28, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Owned this library since it's intro... loved it then updated it. Spitfire's convoluted instructions {or maybe I'm just stupid) resulted in the library no longer working
> 
> I emailed spitfire... asking for a redownload. I've done this on a couple libraries I've messed up... They've never bothered responding Haven't pushed it as life is in turmoil at the moment but I'm taking a break from any more purchases from them... kinda pissed but have so many other wonderful things from responsive companies that I'll just save money with the temptation tempered by a company which ignores me...spent way too much with them to be ignored...



You can actually refresh the libraries you own yourself. When you sign into the spitfire downloader, you'll see a list of libraries you own. After installing a library once, it'll be under the "Installed" area (if you own any you've yet to download, those will be listed first). 

So, if you want to reinstall a library, click on said library and then in the menu bar click on "refresh library" (going by memory, but I just did it yesterday so it's semi fresh, lol). 

It'll ask if you want to refresh the whole library or just the latest update. If your download is screwed up I would recommend refreshing the entire library. 

After you do that, the library will reappear under the downloads section of the Spitfire downloader, and you can proceed to download. I really appreciate that they have this feature, especially compared to some other companies where you are either SOL or have to pay a fee.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 28, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> If your a Logic X user, the Logic Arpeggiator is pretty good.
> 
> There are many arpeggiator/pattern sequencers out there.
> http://graywolf2004.net/wp/
> ...



There are also excellent vsts like Xfer Cthulhu. It comes with something of a learning curve, but the results are very satisfactory and delightfully wide ranging. Just try out the presets, you might spend the afternoon just doing that, it's definitely that cool


----------



## Vastman (Oct 4, 2016)

Carbs said:


> You can actually refresh the libraries you own yourself. When you sign into the spitfire downloader, you'll see a list of libraries you own. After installing a library once, it'll be under the "Installed" area (if you own any you've yet to download, those will be listed first).
> 
> So, if you want to reinstall a library, click on said library and then in the menu bar click on "refresh library" (going by memory, but I just did it yesterday so it's semi fresh, lol).
> 
> ...




Thanks, carbs... It's been awhile so this is something new since continuata I guess... Now that I'm back in town I'll try this. Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Satorious (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm sure this is a good library. However I'm experiencing so many 'working on data sample cache' messages when I load patches. Also when I hold down patches (eg. the 'Dropping into destiny' patch in the Synthetic Orchestral) - it cuts our after a few seconds. Absolutely infuriating! I'm pretty sure the antivirus scanning (which is turned off, has exceptions etc) + drive speed aren't the problem. I don't have this problem with any other kontakt instrument/library - even process heavy-monsters like the Dronar modules.

Does anyone have any ideas as I'm finding this completely unworkable at the moment (and I really want to use that 'Dropping into destiny' patch!)


----------



## RandomComposer (Oct 7, 2018)

Satorious said:


> I'm sure this is a good library. However I'm experiencing so many 'working on data sample cache' messages when I load patches. Also when I hold down patches (eg. the 'Dropping into destiny' patch in the Synthetic Orchestral) - it cuts our after a few seconds. Absolutely infuriating! I'm pretty sure the antivirus scanning (which is turned off, has exceptions etc) + drive speed aren't the problem. I don't have this problem with any other kontakt instrument/library - even process heavy-monsters like the Dronar modules.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas as I'm finding this completely unworkable at the moment (and I really want to use that 'Dropping into destiny' patch!)


I might be stating the obvious here, but have you done a batch resave?


----------



## Satorious (Oct 7, 2018)

RandomComposer said:


> I might be stating the obvious here, but have you done a batch resave?


I haven't - I'll give it a try and fingers crossed (thank you for the tip)!


----------



## redlester (Oct 8, 2018)

On the web site it says Earth is NKS compatible, but it's not showing up in Komplete Kontrol on my system. Anyone else have KK and can confirm this, or do I have a problem with it?

Edit: Have managed to add it by going to Preferences>Library and adding it as a User library. But it won't show up under Factory Libraries (which my several other Spitfire libraries do). Very strange.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi redlester, works on my system and you really need KK for the style based presets (named "cartridges" before like "dark" for example) cause they wont show up in the kontakt preset folders. I would assume that you might not have updated previews for it. Not really sure how you can manage this, maybe look in native access if there is an update for Komplete Kontrol or do a rescan, but I am really not sure on this, maybe someone else with more knowledge can help for solving this.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 8, 2018)

redlester said:


> On the web site it says Earth is NKS compatible, but it's not showing up in Komplete Kontrol on my system. Anyone else have KK and can confirm this, or do I have a problem with it?
> 
> Edit: Have managed to add it by going to Preferences>Library and adding it as a User library. But it won't show up under Factory Libraries (which my several other Spitfire libraries do). Very strange.



Mine shows up in KK fine but I bought it after the update came out. If you bought it before did you grab the updated version from Spitfire?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 8, 2018)

I have a question for anyone who owns both eDNA Earth and Omnisphere. Do you find that eDNA Earth is mostly redundant for Omnisphere users, or does it add something significant that's not obvious at first glance?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## redlester (Oct 8, 2018)

Very strange. I bought it several months ago, then installed the update when it came out recently. Everything is working fine, and it works in KK as a User library, just not as a Factory library. Even as a User library, not all of the sounds have previews, but I get that with some other Spitfire libraries as well.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 8, 2018)

Carbs said:


> You can actually refresh the libraries you own yourself. When you sign into the spitfire downloader, you'll see a list of libraries you own. After installing a library once, it'll be under the "Installed" area (if you own any you've yet to download, those will be listed first).
> 
> So, if you want to reinstall a library, click on said library and then in the menu bar click on "refresh library" (going by memory, but I just did it yesterday so it's semi fresh, lol).
> 
> ...



You can only refresh a certain amount of times before you're locked out of doing it anymore. I'm in the same boat, the instructions werent complete on how to update, and now none of my "cartridges" work anymore. I just don't have the time or energy to deal with this right now.


----------



## Brian2112 (Oct 8, 2018)

redlester said:


> On the web site it says Earth is NKS compatible, but it's not showing up in Komplete Kontrol on my system. Anyone else have KK and can confirm this, or do I have a problem with it?
> 
> Edit: Have managed to add it by going to Preferences>Library and adding it as a User library. But it won't show up under Factory Libraries (which my several other Spitfire libraries do). Very strange.


I had to use an NI unreg tool from Native Instruments (somewhere on the ni site I think..I’m away from my computer now). Then just re-install using native access. You don’t need to delete or download anything new, just enter the serial and locate the library on your HD. Then it shows up in KK.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 8, 2018)

I think the unreg tool is PC only.


----------



## redlester (Oct 9, 2018)

Brian2112 said:


> I had to use an NI unreg tool from Native Instruments (somewhere on the ni site I think..I’m away from my computer now). Then just re-install using native access. You don’t need to delete or download anything new, just enter the serial and locate the library on your HD. Then it shows up in KK.



OK. Need to look into it.
A bit of searching took me to this, which is about Albion 1 but describes my problem with Earth.
https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...NE-appear-in-Komplete-Kontrol-after-updating-

Edit:
Now found the actual page on the same site detailing the process for Earth. Posting here for future information if anyone else needs it.
https://spitfireaudio.zendesk.com/h...th-appear-in-Komplete-Kontrol-after-updating-


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 9, 2018)

Vastman said:


> Owned this library since it's intro... loved it then updated it. Spitfire's convoluted instructions {or maybe I'm just stupid) resulted in the library no longer working
> 
> I emailed spitfire... asking for a redownload. I've done this on a couple libraries I've messed up... They've never bothered responding Haven't pushed it as life is in turmoil at the moment but I'm taking a break from any more purchases from them... kinda pissed but have so many other wonderful things from responsive companies that I'll just save money with the temptation tempered by a company which ignores me...spent way too much with them to be ignored...



Hey Vastman. Sorry to hear that you've had emails go unanswered, without knowing what email address you used, I'm not sure what happened but suffice to say, they certainly never reached our support department because we never leave a support case unanswered.

If you go to spitfireaudio.com/support and either use the chat icon in the bottom right or the "submit a request" link in the top right, you can send us a message and we will respond.

Ben


----------



## Rap-sody (Oct 9, 2018)

With the new update, it's more user-friendly.


----------



## Satorious (Oct 9, 2018)

Still having sample cut out problems, even after batch resave. Will try a defrag but have to say I'm close to giving up and finding it completely unusable. :(


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 9, 2018)

So far, no issues with initial version and none with Update. Really enjoying Update and experimenting a lot more now.
_(running in (2) PC Desktop(s), Win10 Pro 64 _1809, Reaper v5.96)_


----------



## Brian2112 (Oct 9, 2018)

I’d like to add that EDNA is about the most bad ass engine you can throw your own samples in (through Kontakt editing of course).


----------



## redlester (Oct 9, 2018)

I can confirm the method I linked to above works for getting Earth to work properly with Komplete Kontrol. Am sure this wasn’t mentioned in the upgrade instructions, they should perhaps do so in future as the same thing clearly happened with Albion 1.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Oct 10, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> I have a question for anyone who owns both eDNA Earth and Omnisphere. Do you find that eDNA Earth is mostly redundant for Omnisphere users, or does it add something significant that's not obvious at first glance?



I've got both, and I think they're different. Certainly, both products are very deep, and there's some overlap. I also think both products are great values, considering what you get. In general, though, I think a lot of Omnisphere patches are stand-up-and-salute, star-of-the-show type things. They're really big, hyped, and take up a lot of space (they're also very loud as they are loaded, and I find I almost always have to attenuate them a lot and sometimes roll off bass). Those aren't negative qualities, but I think it's the way EP and his team view the world. eDNA Earth, in contrast, is in some ways a bit more understated (IMO), but a lot of the sounds have more of that je-ne-sais-quoi that you can really use. There's a lot of width, depth, dimension and subtle complexity to them. They can make your track sound big and deep without necessarily taking your head off. I'd guess the reason why eDNA Earth has those qualities is that a lot of the patches start off using source material with larger ensembles of musicians. So, having both libraries gives you more options. IMO, one does not make the other redundant.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 10, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> I've got both, and I think they're different. Certainly, both products are very deep, and there's some overlap. I also think both products are great values, considering what you get. In general, though, I think a lot of Omnisphere patches are stand-up-and-salute, star-of-the-show type things. They're really big, hyped, and take up a lot of space (they're also very loud as they are loaded, and I find I almost always have to attenuate them a lot and sometimes roll off bass). Those aren't negative qualities, but I think it's the way EP and his team view the world. eDNA Earth, in contrast, is in some ways a bit more understated (IMO), but a lot of the sounds have more of that je-ne-sais-quoi that you can really use. There's a lot of width, depth, dimension and subtle complexity to them. They can make your track sound big and deep without necessarily taking your head off. I'd guess the reason why eDNA Earth has those qualities is that a lot of the patches start off using source material with larger ensembles of musicians. So, having both libraries gives you more options. IMO, one does not make the other redundant.



... started to respond to *@ Geoff Grace* twice, and struggled for useful words. Reading your post covers it so very well. 
Both are regular, top choices for me, without a set of readily describable reasons why. 
I smiled reading your comments, having _automatically_ reached for Omni Level-slider after patch selections.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 10, 2018)

Yes, it's a very helpful post—and timely too, as the sale ends tomorrow. Thanks, @Lee Blaske!

Thanks for seconding *Lee*, @sostenuto.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jneebz (Oct 12, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> I've got both, and I think they're different. Certainly, both products are very deep, and there's some overlap. I also think both products are great values, considering what you get. In general, though, I think a lot of Omnisphere patches are stand-up-and-salute, star-of-the-show type things. They're really big, hyped, and take up a lot of space (they're also very loud as they are loaded, and I find I almost always have to attenuate them a lot and sometimes roll off bass). Those aren't negative qualities, but I think it's the way EP and his team view the world. eDNA Earth, in contrast, is in some ways a bit more understated (IMO), but a lot of the sounds have more of that je-ne-sais-quoi that you can really use. There's a lot of width, depth, dimension and subtle complexity to them. They can make your track sound big and deep without necessarily taking your head off. I'd guess the reason why eDNA Earth has those qualities is that a lot of the patches start off using source material with larger ensembles of musicians. So, having both libraries gives you more options. IMO, one does not make the other redundant.


Totally agree!! Just got Earth and I'm *SO GLAD* I grabbed it. The Pads and Strings folder is worth the $99. IMO the organic underpinnings of these samples doesn't shine through in Paul's walk-through video. But it's there...just beautiful and so refreshing. 

And as @Lee Blaske pointed out, these patches have a quality to them that will sit in a mix really well right out of the box. Dang I sound like a fanboy, but I just can't believe I picked this up for $99. Best purchase in a long time. And as of right now, it's still at $99 on the SF website.


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 12, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Totally agree!! Just got Earth and I'm *SO GLAD* I grabbed it.



I couldn't agree with you more. I was humming and hawing trying to decide to get this, filled with a bit of uncertainty having so much in the AlbionOne & Tundra eDNA engines already...but i finally took the plunge and I'm not disappointed in the least. I've been sitting here and playing with it all night and last night having a blast mixing it with other library sounds (like Time Macro & some of the Evos) and came across this post again.

Although there are a lot of very strange unusable patches I think there's a goldmine of great stuff in there. Truth be told I'll never have to time to listen to it all in a lifetime. I find it amazing that all these sounds were created by orchestral samples. It's a sound designers dream. I like it much more than Phobos. I'm looking forward to future cartridges.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 12, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> I was humming and hawing trying to decide to get this, filled with a bit of uncertainty


This, exactly. I think "relief" was part of what I was feeling after finally hearing it.  Hey BTW, I'm from Tacoma originally. Go PNW!


----------



## storyteller (Oct 12, 2018)

Satorious said:


> Still having sample cut out problems, even after batch resave. Will try a defrag but have to say I'm close to giving up and finding it completely unusable. :(


You have to bump the sample buffer in Kontakt itself (not the audio buffer). Unfortunately, this will bump the buffer in all Kontakt instances in your project, but it does solve the problem. I was hoping this might’ve been solved in the update but it appears to still be an outstanding issue with the Edna engine itself.

That said, I love Edna Earth and use it all of the time. It has so many great sounds.


----------



## Satorious (Oct 13, 2018)

Brilliant, this now works (although I'm not quite sure what the knock-on effect of doing this will be) - thanks @storyteller !


----------



## idematoa (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## idematoa (Oct 26, 2018)

eDNA Earth + OAC


----------



## idematoa (Dec 1, 2018)

eDNA Earth + STRUMMED ACOUSTIC 2


----------



## idematoa (Feb 15, 2019)

*eDNA Earth*
*








*


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 16, 2019)

I have purchased EDNA Earth this Christmas and although I've just started exploring it, I can only say praises about the library. From my very first encounter with the Albion family, I've immediately fallen in love with the Stephenson Steam Band concept which is even further employed and explored in this library. Also, the engine itself offer a loads of the sound shaping possibilities. I especially like the keys and pads section which feature a lot of instant inspiration patches. Another great thing is that the library somewhat tries to mimic the sound palette found in a typical hardware or software workstation; the set of useful everyday sounds but without their usual sonic sterility.


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 16, 2019)

storyteller said:


> You have to bump the sample buffer in Kontakt itself (not the audio buffer). Unfortunately, this will bump the buffer in all Kontakt instances in your project, but it does solve the problem. I was hoping this might’ve been solved in the update but it appears to still be an outstanding issue with the Edna engine itself.
> 
> That said, I love Edna Earth and use it all of the time. It has so many great sounds.



I have the same problem on my system, it's an old Kontakt bug that seems to affect certain libraries on certain systems. Another way of doing it, once you've found the sound you want is to purge unused samples, then open up Kontakt, select edit all groups, and switch the sampler mode from DFD to sampler. You do take a hit to your RAM usage, but it makes the instrument usable on systems affected by this incredibly annoying bug.


----------



## idematoa (Mar 3, 2019)

*Spitfire Audio - Earth eDNA*
*




*


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll just bump this thread to say having (finally) tried eDNA Earth in Komplete Kontrol...I'm annoyed I didn't try it sooner. I've often avoided Earth due to Kontakt's clunky preset loading, but being able to quickly preview the sounds in KK is a bit of a game changer for me.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 6, 2019)

Two and a half years after purchasing Earth I use it sporadically; but that's mostly because I don't use freeze dried samples for synths much anymore. I usually just create my own synth patches.

That said, EDNA can come in mighty handy sometimes, for one when a composer is really stuck.


----------



## idematoa (Apr 13, 2019)

*01 - SA - eDNA Earth + Blackhole
02 - SA - Solo Strings - Violin (Virtuoso) + Blackhole*
*








*


----------



## idematoa (May 19, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - eDNA Earth - 4 presets
02 - Arturia - SEM*
*








*


----------



## Fleer (Nov 28, 2019)

BF $99 with British Toolkit and a piano.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 28, 2019)

Earth and piano $49


----------



## Mannix (Nov 28, 2019)

Forgot to mention Earth seems amazing so far, like most Spitfire stuff tough getting past the 5th patch, inspirational


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 29, 2019)

Mannix said:


> Earth and piano $49



Hoe did you manage that? I can only see The Ton, otherwise Earth alone is more than $49.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Hoe did you manage that? I can only see The Ton, otherwise Earth alone is more than $49.


That's the price if you already own BDT.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 29, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> That's the price if you already own BDT.



Ah, that makes sense. I think $100 sounds like a bargain for The Ton then.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 29, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> Ah, that makes sense. I think $100 sounds like a bargain for The Ton then.


Quite frankly, BDT for $100 (50% off) is already a great deal.


----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 29, 2019)

Since I have earth already, my bundle price is like $65. Can’t pass it up


----------



## Mannix (Nov 29, 2019)

Mannix said:


> Forgot to mention Earth seems amazing so far, like most Spitfire stuff tough getting past the 5th patch, inspirational


already had BDT


----------



## Mornats (Nov 29, 2019)

I actually own all three already otherwise I'd have jumped on this!


----------



## Andoran (Nov 29, 2019)

Just picked up The Ton, and bought Kinematik for Earth, and noticed when it installed it mixed all the cartridge content in with the original folder structure so I have to go searching for the kinematik patches by going thru all the patches one by one...is there a way to organize the instruments by cartridge?


----------



## storyteller (Nov 29, 2019)

The updated version of EDNA Earth mixes up the patches from the cartridges and instead relies on patch categories. I actually prefer the previous release where the patches for each cartridge were separate and easily distinguishable. You may see if Spitfire will give you an option to download that previous version.


----------



## Andoran (Nov 29, 2019)

Actually I just read the fine print on the Earth page, and it said you could browse by cartridge using Komplete Kontrol, so I tried it and you can, problem solved =)


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 29, 2019)

Andoran said:


> Actually I just read the fine print on the Earth page, and it said you could browse by cartridge using Komplete Kontrol, so I tried it and you can, problem solved =)


I'm not seeing the cartridge names in Komplete Kontrol. I do see characters and types, but those don't correspond to the cartridges as far as I can tell.


----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 29, 2019)

OOhh, I didnt know that Andoran, thanks for the tip!


----------



## HeliaVox (Nov 29, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I'm not seeing the cartridge names in Komplete Kontrol. I do see characters and types, but those don't correspond to the cartridges as far as I can tell.


I'm on my KK now. On knob 3 you select Presets or Prestes (Full). 
Then on Knob 4 you can select the cartridge.
Kinematic is at the bottom of the list - #8.


----------



## Andoran (Nov 29, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> I'm on my KK now. On knob 3 you select Presets or Prestes (Full).
> Then on Knob 4 you can select the cartridge.
> Kinematic is at the bottom of the list - #8.


Yep, works like a charm, and you can then use the types to navigate Kinematik. This will be awesome for navigating any of the Edna plugins.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 29, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> I'm on my KK now. On knob 3 you select Presets or Prestes (Full).
> Then on Knob 4 you can select the cartridge.
> Kinematic is at the bottom of the list - #8.


Ok, I found it! Thanks! I don't (yet) have Kinematic add-on pack so obviously it's not there, but the seven included with EDNA itself are.


----------



## Andoran (Nov 29, 2019)

Something else very cool about running Earth from KK, if you only click once on each patch it auditions it for you before loading it, extremely handy.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 30, 2019)

You can also use the search in Komplete Kontrol and type in "Kinematik" and it'll filter by just those patches.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 27, 2019)

I just got Kinematik and am trying to figure out how to install it. The installer instructions didn't say where to point the download.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 27, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I just got Kinematik and am trying to figure out how to install it. The installer instructions didn't say where to point the download.



My Earth lib has remained on 7200 HDD, and Kinematik is installed in Earth. 
It appears separately apart from Documents /Instruments /Kinematik /Samples /Scripts .....


----------

